# New addition to family



## b.lindsey (Jul 15, 2010)

Please allow me a few lines to introduce my first grandchild...Lindsey Page, born today at 6:06 PM. She arrived at 7 lbs 8 oz wide eyed and perfect in every way and her mom (my oldest daughter) and her dad are doing well and as proud as they can be. In a matter of 30 minutes she already had her dad wrapped around her tiny finger, and being the dad of two daughters myself, I can certainly relate !!

 Bill


----------



## walnotr (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks like she may not only have her dad wrapped around he finger! :big: :big: Congratulations grandpa!

Steve C.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Steve...and yep, I think your right. 

Bill


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm a Dad of two daughters and a Grand-Dad of a granddaughter myself (born last September).

I'd say you were in trouble...but you knew that when the second daughter arrived. If not the first. :big:

Congratulations Bill!!! Now the fun begins. Another opportunity to do better. Another opportunity to make a difference.

As much heartache as daughters can give...I believe they give the greatest joy. (But maybe I say that cause I have daughters.)

You're going to have some great times in the next several months.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks Zee, I have to agree, especially with the greatest joy part. I feel very blessed !!

Bill


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 16, 2010)

Great big happy congratulations to you and your daughter, Bill! 
What a lovely child, and wonderful occasion. Blessings, indeed!

Dean


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jul 16, 2010)

It's been said that babies reinvent the world for you. Surely that is the case here. Congratulations Bill, to your family as well. 

-dennis


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 16, 2010)

Congratulations to all involved Bill.

This is a new start for your second life. 

When you were bringing up your own kids, you usually had all the worries in the world on your shoulders, with grandchildren it is totally different, you have all the time in the world to enjoy them.


John


----------



## tel (Jul 16, 2010)

Congratulations all round Bill - she looks like a 'keeper' to me!


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 16, 2010)

Dean, Dennis, Bogs, & Tel

Thanks so much for the congrats and well wishes. Still on cloud 9 this morning and plan on staying there for a while 

Bill


----------



## steamer (Jul 16, 2010)

Congratulations Bill!

Enjoy!

Dave


----------



## ksouers (Jul 16, 2010)

Congratulations Bill, and to the whole family.

Looks like a winner to me ;D
Now, get out there and spoil that kid!


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 16, 2010)

Congratulations Bill! I had my first Grandchild Freya last December 5th and she is the love of my life. I hate working in wood but all I seem to be doing lately is making wooden toys for her. She lives the other end of the UK so that's a bit of a problem but we see her at least three times a week on Skype! and her Mum and Dad have visited on average once a month.

I was surprised on how much different I felt with Freya. In some ways its deeper than with your own children. You have some great times ahead and I am sure I have!

Freya and I chilling out... then starting her young reading the right literature! followed by a couple of toys I made for her (and Mum makes sure she is playing with them when they Skype!)

Its nice that you thought about sharing your Granddaughter, I wish I had thought of it. Hope you don't mind my being another proud Granddad? 

Did I say I hate wood!!! I did enjoy making the aluminium knobs for her puzzle (but not the hours of research about EN71 (child safe paints - most imprtant since everything migrates to her mouth at the moment) 

Metal Mickey ;D


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Dave, Kevin and Mickey. I am fortunate that they live close. I can rember making some wooden puzzles for my girls years ago, even before I got into metal work.

Hmmmmm.....thinking... anyone know of any engine plans that end up looking like a baby doll?? :big:


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 16, 2010)

Congrats. 

  Grandchildren are little people who take up you whole heart.

  Read that some where and it is so true. Have 13 grandkids and I think 9 great grandkids at last count.


 Ron


----------



## johnthomp (Jul 16, 2010)

congratulations fella its always good to hear about whatelse is going on in peoples lives sometimes other than projects 
   im at the stage now where i cant get any shpo time to myself without my 2yr old daughter comeing in and asking whats this daddy and what does that do 
  i can see it comeing shes gonna be an engine machinist just like me haa haa Thm:


----------



## kustomkb (Jul 16, 2010)

Congratulations Bill!!

I've been experiencing the joy of watching my first child grow the last five months.

Now you get to feel it again, but without all the responsibility. 

Have fun!


----------



## Groomengineering (Jul 16, 2010)

Congrats Bill!! Hi Lindsey Page! wEc1 

Have a couple daughters myself (22 & 17). No grand-kids yet though.

Have fun!!!

Jeff


----------



## b.lindsey (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks again to all of you for the wishes, and reflections on your own experiences.

Of course I just had to stop by the hospital on the way home from work and all are doing well. Unfortunately she was fast asleep but still managed to get a little holding time in.

Now I know that we all think of our own little projects as our babieis in a way I feel the same way about mine but the poor little Briggs is just gonna have to take a back seat for a bit...it ain't even on the same planet as this little miracle 

Thanks again to all of you!!

Bill


----------



## rake60 (Jul 18, 2010)

I've been away and missed this thread.

Congrats Bill! And Mickey as well!

Treasure them while they are little.

In the blink of an eye, they will be looking 
at you with puppy dog eyes, asking to borrow 
the car. 

Rick


----------

